# Found a dinosaur



## better-lathe-than-never (Mar 21, 2022)

Looking for a hobby mill - came across this Clausing-saurus below.   The ad reads:
"Clausing 8520 Mill - Needs to be wired from switch to outlet. That's it. Comes with partial collet set."  He's asking $2000 for it.   What to check and what's a fair price for it?


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Mar 21, 2022)

He also has another fossil described as this:  "Clausing 8525 Mill - Needs to be re-assembled. After that, needs a switch and belt, and a new belt guard if you care to add one. Comes with new full collet set. Asking $1,000.00".  Is there any potential in this one?


----------



## NC Rick (Mar 21, 2022)

I’m not going to be of any help but I see it as a two prong thing.  It is a really cool little machine and I think a lot of people would want it.  On the other side, all the small import machines are out there.  I have never seen a little Clausing like that, it’s cute.  I’d really check into parts availability and maybe make an offer afre checking it out.


----------



## Alcap (Mar 21, 2022)

Because prices vary in different parts of the country . If compared to here Eastern Pa .      Way high I think ..  I thought I paid top dollar for my 8520 , $2000 , very good condition , original Clausing vice , collets , 1/2” and 1/4” Albrecht keyless chucks just for a slight comparison


----------



## jwmay (Mar 21, 2022)

There's a ton of potential, but I wouldn't choose the disassembled  one for my first machine. Plus it's missing the base cabinet. And I think his ask is pretty high from just some guy on the web. Assuming he was a hobby machinist, I might be more interested. I got a bunch of thoughts about it. But meh. Most of what I could type had already been put all over the Internet. Search the brand and model number on google. There's a lot of info.


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 21, 2022)

If you have limited space or small projects, the baby knee mill would be awesome.  Assuming it's all there and working.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 21, 2022)

I have an 8520.
I paid 1500 for one in similar shape. Mine did not have a Servo drive on it... that's nice.
It looks like the unassembled unit was for parts for the full one.
the handles on the disassembled unit are wrong.

2000 is not unreasonable , it has the Feed... location drives price, so if you don't have a lot of machines there it might be reasonable.
I have seen asking prices of 2500... which I thought was too much.


----------



## MikeInOr (Mar 21, 2022)

For $2000 I would expect the ways to be in good shape.  I am kind of doubting that from the picture.  My guess is that you will be fighting the mill trying to get any kind of accuracy out of it.  For an expert machinist I am sure milling accurate parts on a sloppy mill would be no problem but for a rookie like me I would want to start out with mill that doesn't leave me wondering if it is me or the mill.

If the ways are in good shape $2000 seems reasonable.  If the ways are well used and not properly maintained I would pass, I think you would be better off with a bench top mill in good shape.

I passed up several mills that were tight on the far ends and loose in the middle.  I do not know if you can use a good straight edge to evaluate the dissembled mill?  My guess is the disassembled mill is disassembled for a reason.  Reassembling the disassembled mill should not be to difficult... but I bet there are some nasty surprises waiting for you when it is reassembled.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 21, 2022)

MikeInOr said:


> For $2000 I would expect the ways to be in good shape.  I am kind of doubting that from the picture.  My guess is that you will be fighting the mill trying to get any kind of accuracy out of it.  For an expert machinist I am sure milling accurate parts on a sloppy mill would be no problem but for a rookie like me I would want to start out with mill that doesn't leave me wondering if it is me or the mill.
> 
> If the ways are in good shape $2000 seems reasonable.  If the ways are well used and not properly maintained I would pass, I think you would be better off with a bench top mill in good shape.
> 
> I passed up several mills that were tight on the far ends and loose in the middle.  I do not know if you can use a good straight edge to evaluate the dissembled mill.  My guess is the disassembled mill is disassembled for a reason.


that does not look in bad shape, it looks like it has not been used in a while.
it should have been stored oiled.


----------



## MikeInOr (Mar 21, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> that does not look in bad shape, it looks like it has not been used in a while.
> it should have been stored oiled.


I am thinking your guess is as good as mine as far as the condition of the ways.  What I found when purchasing my first mill; trying to separate the duds from the gems was very difficult due to my lack of experience.  I went by how the table moved when the gibs were tightened.  If the OP is able to evaluate the ways and they are in good condition I would not flinch at paying $2K for it.  I certainly do not have the ability to assess the ways as  good or bad from the provided photos.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 21, 2022)

MikeInOr said:


> I am thinking your guess is as good as mine as far as the condition of the ways.  What I found when purchasing my first mill; trying to separate the duds from the gems was very difficult due to my lack of experience.  I went by how the table moved when the gibs were tightened.  If the OP is able to evaluate the ways and they are in good condition I would not flinch at paying $2K for it.  I certainly do not have the ability to access the ways good or bad from the provided photos.


yea, I agree, I was just trying to say, that they didn't look bad.. which is what I thought you were saying. To me, there was no way of knowing... so I agree.. but the lack of oil didn't mean anything..


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 21, 2022)

I'd offer $2500 for both. All he can do is say no. Not a lot on offer in CO, and what there is is generally priced pretty high. Then again I paid $1500 for my 9000# Gorton horizontal mill with vertical head, and a ton of tooling, but I think that is the exception to the rule. That would be a great machine if your limited on space, and I doubt it ever saw any heavy commercial use, because of it's size. Mike


----------



## jwmay (Mar 21, 2022)

One other thing: Be careful with that dinosaur word. I'm pretty sure we have many forum members older than these fairly "modern" American made machine tools. Lol


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 22, 2022)

Wire the switch in on the first one so you can run it. Maybe there’s a reason it’s not hooked up.

I’m always suspect of something that’s just “a simple repair” if it was that easy why didn’t the seller do it so it would be a working machine.

That said, if the first one is serviceable $2500 would be reasonable for both (you do want both) if that’s the mill you want, but you’re closing in on the cost of a new one with similar capability.

Not the same but for reference here’s the HF copy of a similar machine.









						9 Speed Vertical Milling Machine
					

Amazing deals on this 9 Speed Vertical Milling Machine at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




Also if you have the space Bridgeport clones often go for similar money. Yes, maybe not in your town but if I were spending that much I’d be willing to travel for a deal on a good machine.

John


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 22, 2022)

$2000 is a fair-ish price for the complete mill. If it ran so you could actually see that everything works then it is not out of line for a cosmetically rough but fully functional 8520 with power feed. I'd be concerned that you can't run it. If it really just needs a plug wired up, then why didn't the seller spend $20 and 15 minutes to do that?

 These are popular small mills because they are easy to move and easily fit into a small garage or basement shop. When in good shape they often sell quickly at $2500.

It is comparable in size / general capacity to a PM25 or Grizzly G0704, as well as the HF mill posted above.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 22, 2022)

The size of the 8520 is perfect for us hobby folks.

For $2,000 I would expect a nice mill with tooling in an 8520.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 22, 2022)

Not adding anything other than some references for rebuilding these mills.  I'd recommend doing a search on this forum for "8520 restoration" and read through those threads.  I'd be leery buying a mill without hearing it run.  You'll find lots of references on the web regarding rebuilding the head (replacing bearings) which must be a weak point if so many people have had to replace them.  Read over Fred's restoration below and assume you will have to go through the same work if you don't hear it run.  Some about planning for the worst so you're not surprised.  If all it needs is a wire/plug to the wall, grab a length of cord and wire it up.

They are a nice sized mill for small shops, easily moved with an engine hoist.  I have a similar sized mill (Jet JVM-830).  The biggest problem I've run into with my Jet is lack of distance between the spindle and table (~12").  That 12" goes away fast when you stick a vise on the table, a drill chuck in the spindle with a jobber-length drill bit and some work in the vise.  I ended up making a 5" riser which has worked really well.  There's a link below to an idea for a 4" one.

Bruce




			Clausing 8520 Mill | Dales Shop
		






						Clausing 8520 Milling Machine
					

Mods and use of the machine




					imageevent.com


----------



## sdelivery (Mar 22, 2022)

I would always buy old American iron over new imported equipment. 
No matter what it is, a house, a car, a machine, a motorcycle, new or used everything needs something.
I would not spend over 2000.00 for the pair if I wanted them.


----------

